

Why do big companies suck? - torkalork
http://scottberkun.com/2010/why-do-big-companies-suck/

======
pm90
He missed an important point: that most of the work itself in many (not all)
big companies is not exciting, more like routine maintenance. A friend got a
PhD in CS from Northwestern and now all he does is maintain email servers for
a BigCo (essentially). He has a pager so that "clients" can contact him if
anything goes wrong

------
lmg643
this is a great article. true of any large company.

------
pasbesoin
Division of labor. In smaller places, people wear several hats. Some
interesting and exciting, others not.

In large organizations, things are more segregated and stratified. If you
aren't in one of the interesting/exciting roles, all you get is suck.

Better managements work to mitigate this. But it's an ongoing struggle, and
the dark side calls.

